

University of Bristol makes quantum chip programming available over the net - momo-reina
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn24159-quantum-chip-connected-to-internet-is-yours-to-command.html#.UjRbRWSit3Q

======
deckar01
It incorrectly binds touch event instead of click events for my PC.

If anyone else runs into this issue, you will need to bind the events from the
javascript console:

gc.addEventListener('mousemove', mouseMoved, false);
gc.addEventListener('mousedown', mouseDown, false);

------
K2h
examples are in the how-to guide complete with pretty screenshots.

[http://www.bristol.ac.uk/physics/research/quantum/qcloud/pro...](http://www.bristol.ac.uk/physics/research/quantum/qcloud/project/tutorial.pdf)

------
VladRussian2
>"If quantum computing does become a practical technology, there will be a
relatively small number of quantum computers, which people will access
remotely."

'I think there is a world market for about five computers.'

------
colanderman
Can an optical physicist comment on how the phase-shifting is accomplished?
What do they mean by "phase"? (I would have expected this to mean polarization
phase, but this chip seems to be based not on polarization but on relative
phase shift?)

Also, that CNOT gate is… weird. How can post-selecting scale, if each CNOT
gate in the circuit reduces the chance of a successful run by 89%?

Another also, the interpretation of the CNOT gate given in the tutorial seems
reversed – photon mode 1 corresponds to control input _1_ ; mode 2 corresponds
to control input _0_ , at least according to the simulator.

~~~
chm
I suspect "phase" relates to the wavefunction phase. Suppose you have a plane
wave e^{-ikr+wt}, where k and r are vectors, then w is your phase.

------
momo-reina
Online simulator: [http://cnotmz.appspot.com/](http://cnotmz.appspot.com/)

~~~
deletes
Are there any instructions?

~~~
colanderman
[http://www.bristol.ac.uk/physics/research/quantum/qcloud/pro...](http://www.bristol.ac.uk/physics/research/quantum/qcloud/project/tutorial.pdf)

